# catching and filleting sheepshead



## logandorn96

Any tips of what hooks, bait, and tackle to use in catching them?

I mean i catch them all the time without targeting them but i have been lately seeing them everywhere.
Any lures or cheap bait that works great?
What hooks or terminal tackle makes it easier to catch?

Any techniques?

ALso filleting them, i know there pretty hard to fillet any tips?


----------



## Brett

Capt. Mel explains it well...

http://capmel.com/pursuing_the_lowly_sheepshead.htm

I target them on the sand at the bottom edge of oyster bars at low tide.
You can watch them as they nose around the edge of the shell, they even tail.
It's really sight fishing as you can watch the take and set the hook.
Spinning tackle with a sliding 1/8 ounce egg sinker and a long shank j hook
tipped with fresh shrimp or a fiddler crab works well.


Cleaning made easy...

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97LhwMX-QvI[/media]


----------



## logandorn96

now fiddlers are the ones with the giant claw


----------



## Brett

I wouldn't call it giant, larger, yeah...


----------



## logandorn96

Just thought id let you know i wrecked on the sheeps with a total of 14 between me and my other 2 friends


----------



## Brett

So? Where's the report and pics?


----------



## cutrunner

Fidler crabs work ok, shrimp works ok, but if you really want the perfect bait , crack open about fifteen hermit crabs then go see what happens (snapper love them like crack also).. Old trick from some of my friends from Saba.


----------



## logandorn96

hsahaha thanks, but we were on a private marina that were not supposed to fish so we constantly had to move an throw the fish back quick cause the dock masters were always walking up and down the dock. Next time for sure


----------



## cutrunner

Youngskipper: check your pms bro!


----------

